# lore essays - searching for native speaker for counter reading



## Dior (Jun 27, 2020)

Hey,
I wrote some essays concerning Middle-Earth lore stuff. But I am no native speaker. So it would be cool for me if someone could read these texts and tell me whether they are grammatically correct or not. 
If you are interested, please DM me.


----------



## KittyKate789 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, I like the topic you've chosen for your essays. When I was back at the university I wrote a few essays about Middle-Earth. I wish I could have helped you, but I think you need help from professionals. I can advise you to look at some proofreading services UK on the internet. I think you will find someone who will be able to read the texts and check the grammar there


----------

